# Should I play the Montgomerie or Roman Road?



## GaryB (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got a voucher to use before the end of March for either the Montgomerie or Roman Road courses.  For those who have played both, which is the most fun to play and in best condition?

Cheers.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 23, 2011)

The Montgomerie is the most undulating out the two but quite open. Roman Road is more of a placement course(have to hit fairways and greens to avoid high scores). I like both of them but enjoyed Roman Road more but this could be because i jumped straight out the car after an 8 hour drive to make my tee time on the Montgomerie .


----------



## MKDave (Feb 23, 2011)

Played Roman Road and Twenty Ten last weekend.

I was dissapointed with the Roman Road course to be honest.

My wedge play was poor (normally my best aspect) and I still played round in a reasonable score.

Have not played the Montomerie but from the people I spoke too at the course most preferred Monty.

That said, when my dad booked the trip he asked the bloke in the shop whether we should play roman or monty and he suggest roman, so they may both be pants 

I'd advise Monty but that's simply because Roman was too easy.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 23, 2011)

Roman Road all day long. It's a good test, very much a placement golf course. It cna get a bit boggy when you get to the bottom of the hills on 3 & 4 or 7 & 8.

No disrespect to MKDave but I read your review where you said it wasn't particularly challenging but you were still 29 over par.  

The Montgomerie basically took a lovely short course (Coldra) and a few holes that were dumped from the Wentwood Hills layout when they built the 2010 and turned it into a right old trek up and down dale.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd have thought any of them would be a bit boggy at the moment with all the rain so might be worth asking which is the driest.


----------



## MKDave (Feb 23, 2011)

No disrespect to MKDave but I read your review where you said it wasn't particularly challenging but you were still 29 over par.  

Click to expand...

Fair assumption.

And I suppose you're right!

Everyone has a handicap because they always shoot the same amount regardless of conditions and how they were playing on the day! Oh yeah and first look on a course!


To be fair I was playing poorly, the rough was so wet and even most of the fairways so it was difficult playing wedge and short iron shots. Both Friday and Saturday I played well below my ability but I know that if I played half as good as I usually play I'd be way better than 22 over par on that course. Maybe it just suits my game, but I didn't find any bunkers difficult, the holes were so wide that the people I played with were on the wrong fairways etc and get away with it, all par 3's reachable with me being an Iron player.

Not played Monty so can't comment on that but I feel its got to be more of a challenge than the roman road.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I think we'll opt for Roman Road, but will aim for a dry spell hopefully!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 2, 2011)

I really liked the Roman Road, and was playing with two members who said they preferred it to the Monty. They weren't the longest of hitters, so maybe the Monty is a bit of a slog for them.

Would definitely wait for some drier weather!


----------

